# NW IN(Chicagoland)-Benson-M-1/2YO-Friendly-4/6



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Dawn is the contact, but I am also local and if there is any way I can help a reputable rescue, please let me know. 

CROSSPOSTED.

Hi Everyone,

With the help of some really great rescues, more dogs have now been saved! Friar and Faith both found rescue today and are safe







Also, Elsie's owner has contacted the shelter about reclaiming her, so hopefully that will happen-if not, I will repost her. Now for the bad news....I visited the shelter this afternoon to find MANY new sad faces that are desperately hoping that they can be saved by rescue before they are to be euthanized. Please take a look at all of the new deathrow inmates that are listed below and please don't wait to let me know if you can help ANY of them. 

All of these dogs are located at a high-kill animal control facility in NW IN. This facility does not do public adoptions, so their only hope is to be saved by a rescue. If these dogs are not rescued by their release date, they will be PTS! Please take a look at the attached pictures and if you can help any of them, please contact me at [email protected] as soon as possible. PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT THE SHELTER! 


BENSON
Benson is a gorgeous German Shepherd. This boy was found wandering as a stray and appears to be between 1 to 2 years old. He is a stocky boy and probably weighs about 70-75 pounds. He is very sweet and friendly with people and appears to have some basic manners. He does not seem to mind the other dogs, but seemed awful curious of the small ones....so a home with no small dogs or cats would probably be best.
RELEASED: MONDAY 04/06/09










Thank you-
Dawn Sutherland
Dog Rescue Volunteer
219-730-7526


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

There has been nothing for Benson:



> Quote: Every dog listed below is released on Monday 04/06/09 and as of now, none of them have a rescue commitment. They are all on extremely limited time, so please don't wait to contact me at [email protected] if you can help ANY of them. I am told that there are already many new inmates, so the shelter is quickly filling up again...so there will not be any room to hold these guys beyond their release dates! Please take a look at the info below and the attached pictures and see if you would be able to help any of them.
> 
> Thank you-
> Dawn Sutherland


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got another crosspost from Dawn. She is trying really hard to find help. Here is a link where you can view updated information:

http://web.me.com/tendogs/INDIANA/Dogs_in_Need.html

And here is another picture of Bensen:


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Benson again...decription says sweet, and appears to be good with other larger dogs. Anybody up there have any room at the inn?? Look at that expressive face...looks like his tail must be wagging too.


----------



## WendiGSD (Mar 16, 2006)

Once again, I am offering a *temporary* home for Benson in the Chicagoland area. I cannot commit to a long term foster situation. I don't know how my dog will react to another male being in the house, as he is extremely protective of my kids. I also have a 2 year old that is into everything, and literally makes me want to pull my hair out







I have my hands full.

So, if it comes down to Benson needing a temporary place to stay while a more permanent situation is being worked out, I would love to help.

I can will provide whatever is needed to any group in the area. Will fill out an app., provide a vet reference, etc.

Please let me know. I can also offer a small donation to any group that would be willing to pull Benson.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I sent Dawn an email tonight letting her know I want to save Benson.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Dawn replied that a rescue contacted her regarding Benson but they haven't committed to him yet. I told her to let me know if they don't.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

is it just me or does he look like he has Malamute somewhere in him?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

The rescue has committed to him so he is safe!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH MARK!!!!


----------

